# Stolen watch collection



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sad to say I had my Tsunami collection robbed from my home. It consisted of 8 Tsunamis. 1 DLC Bonefrog, 1 Dagaz Zero with Tsunami glass and bezel, a classic, a DLC Classic, a DLC blue dialed tsunami, a custom 007 tsunami, a silver case blue Dial tsunami. They also got redone classic mint seiko helmet and a seiko Arnie and silver faced TST w/ doxa type dial and a orange MK II dialed TST and finally a Dagaz T2 LE. 

Any help in terms of where to post info and pics appreciated. 

Took years to get this collection which I was so happy with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawnarjax (Jul 29, 2015)

Happened to me in 2011. Sorry man, I know it sucks. Put me off watches for a few years.Hopefully you were insured and take some of that insurance money and buy a safe that four men cant lift and bolt it to the floor. Best money I ever spend. Then fill it with watches.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

You have my deepest sympathy.
If I wasn't renting I would install a safe.
Rest assured that any lowlife that would steal a man's watch collection will eventually receive payback, due to the degenerate lifestyle that they lead.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

It was an inside job at the apt, no forced entry- didn't even realize till this morning. Tell also took my wife's 3 Michael Kors watches and a David Yurman womens ring and afew swatches- I hope the cops get them - doubt it though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Man. I had the same thing happen in college. Lost 6 pieces. Still pour out some for my lost homies. Stayed away from watches for a decade after









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry f​or your loss. What watch was on your wrist that you still have?


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

I still have one of my TST

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## climateguy (Nov 22, 2014)

Sorry friend. Will keep eyes open on the forums. Definitely monitor ebay and craiglist (there's a search all craigslist site). Call pawn shops, they can alert each other (they don't want the trouble). Do you have serial numbers?


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Here are some of the stolen watches









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I wish to add my deepest condolences. It's a horrible heinous crime. I know you have the passion, and I always enjoyed your posts, keeping the Tsunami thread alive. That was a special collection. Very sorry.

RD


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

My heart aches for you. Will keep an eye out for sure..........


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Those are really unique watches.

I have a feeling there will be more to this story down the road.

Let's all try to spread the word and keep our eyes open. 

OP, did you post on other forums?


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss.
If it's any consolation, I had all of mine (about eight of them) stolen from my house last year when I was out of town. I really miss some of them, because they were long out of production and would be very hard to find (eg: Orsa, Red Sea, my dad's Seamaster DeVille...). But here's what I did - I used my loss as an opportunity to "re-invent" myself, horologically speaking. I've slowly built up a new collection. Of course a few I had to replace, but overall I've purchased new brands and models and now, a year later, I'm feeling much better. So try to look on the bright side: you'll get to experience the joy of searching for and buying new watches. In the meantime, visit some local pawnshops. You never know....


----------



## Jackalo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

May terrible things happen to the thief. Sorry for the loss.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

You have my deepest sympathy. I can't suggest anything other than contact pawn shops throughout the area.


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words. And thanks for being on the look out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. I hope you get them back. 


Best Al.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Some more pics for the lost watches









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zynec (May 3, 2016)

That is brutal.. sorry for your loss


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Really sorry for your loss... I'll keep an eye around, I can't imagine how it must be frustrating!!


----------



## yousefsl (Apr 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear all your watches have been stolen, I really hope you can recover even a few, please let us know if you ever catch who did it.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## enderinheaven (Aug 13, 2013)

sorry for your loss man. :-(

i will keep an eye open if i see any for sale.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I learned a L-O-N-G time ago to keep my valuables "hidden in plain sight". It's really quite easy if you're "clever". One of my tricks - take a Kleenex box, carefully cut around three of the four bottom bent "seams", leaving a single long seam uncut. Take another of the same Kleenex boxes and cut the entire bottom flap off. Then take ~2/3's of the Kleenex from the bottom of box #1; carefully tape in (I use wide masking tape, 3M brand ONLY!) the loose bottom flap from box #2 - in effect, you're making a "false bottom" in box #1. Now put your Kleenex box virtually ANYWHERE (I like to use a nice, effeminate color like pink or pastel blue) in you house, apartment - even a hotel room if you're traveling - you've got room underneath for 4-5 watches, a pistol, etc. You can even (carefully) "refill" your Kleenex supply "from the top" - been doing this one for YEARS!


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about you losing your watches to some dirtbag. The good news is that that group is unique enough that NYPD pawn shop detail should be able to find them if they get pawned. I see you mentioned the possibility of an inside job. If so you can locate people in your area that enjoy looking into potential inside jobs. Good Luck sorting this out.
Kevin


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

You are really imaginative in your tips! I read your tip regarding the invisible wire to secure your watch if a spring bar fails and this one is very clever too 

Cheers!

S.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Merci Beaucoup! Yeah, I've got ideas that I haven't even THOUGHT of yet!



smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are really imaginative in your tips! I read your tip regarding the invisible wire to secure your watch if a spring bar fails and this one is very clever too
> 
> ...


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Here is a pic of the watch box which they took all the watches out of but closed it and put it back under some stuff that was out on the bed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I am a regular on f71, but I visit here. I do not know transit 98 from Adam, yet my heart goes out to his situation.

If I had the money at this point I would love to preorder a Deaumar Ensign for him. I can afford a part of it but not all. Would anybody be willing to go in with me to purchase one for him?

If anybody is willing please send me a pm.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Very sad to hear this. I hope you find the strength to move on and go forward with you collection from here.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

RainDog said:


> Very sad to hear this. I hope you find the strength to move on and go forward with you collection from here.


Thank God Im blessed with a great family. I lived my collection and most importantly enjoyed it and wore the watches. I loved my Tsunami collection. Big thanks to Noah Fuller and Jake B for building them.

The loss of my collection burns, it burns bad. But I still got you guys. My fellow watch nuts. The few that would actually know a seiko diver in the real world - The Wild.

Life is full of ups and downs. I learned protect and prepare before its to late. Enjoy life. Dont let the messed up stuff get you down.

Get back up and take care of sh*t!

And for God's sake, do it wearing a diver!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been checking ebay and craigs list - no sign of any watches yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonlee (Nov 7, 2014)

This is devastating...
Are those watch serialized so we can all keep a look out?
And I do believe in karma so what goes around will come around.


----------



## peire06 (May 24, 2016)

I am really sorry for what happened to you. Hope you were insured. Have you considered installing a safe at your place?


----------

